

Ask HN: Where can I report a Google+ bug? - riledhel

I found a possible security flaw in Google+ and reported it through Google Feedback. It's been over two weeks, I never got any reply and it's still working, so I was wondering if there is a faster way to report this kind of things.
======
nbpoole
<http://goo.gl/vulnz> if you'd like a web form to submit it to. Otherwise,
security@google.com works just fine.

------
yanw
email: security@google.com

They usually reply within 24hrs.

~~~
riledhel
Thanks, it didn't show up in my search for bug reporting.

